# Eletromagnetische Störungen eines FU??



## CheGuevara83 (15 September 2007)

Hi, habe mal wieder eine Frage;-) Habe einen Schaltschrank bei dem in die Tür ein Panel PC eingebaut ist.....nun sollte im Optimalfall noch ein Frequenzumrichter mit in den Schaltschrank eingebaut werden. Würde dieser den Panel PC stören?? (3cm Abstand).

Gruß
Che


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 September 2007)

hallo,
manche noname fu's sind richtige dreckschleudern, da piept mein spannungsmesser schon obwohl er noch in meiner tasche ist, und 3cm sind wirklich knapp, für das panel gibt es doch bestimmt einbauvorschriften? was steht denn da wegen emv?


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Hi, habe mal wieder eine Frage;-) Habe einen Schaltschrank bei dem in die Tür ein Panel PC eingebaut ist.....nun sollte im Optimalfall noch ein Frequenzumrichter mit in den Schaltschrank eingebaut werden. Würde dieser den Panel PC stören?? (3cm Abstand).
> 
> Gruß
> Che



Hallo Che,

also 3cm Abstand halte ich für absolut tötlich.
Man sollte mindestens (!!) aus dem Nahfeldbereich bleiben, d.h. absoluter
Minimalabstand 20 cm !

CU

Jürgen.

P.S. weist du eigendlich, wer CG war ?


----------



## trinitaucher (15 September 2007)

Wenn der Panel-PC nen rundum Metallgehäuse mit nur sehr kleinen "Schlitzen" besitzt und dazu noch entsprechend gut geerdet ist ... was soll da stören?


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wenn der Panel-PC nen rundum Metallgehäuse mit nur sehr kleinen "Schlitzen" besitzt und dazu noch entsprechend gut geerdet ist ... was soll da stören?




Hallo "trinitaucher",

eben die _Schlitze _stören,

such mal bei Google nach Schlitzantenne...


CU

Jürgen.


----------



## trinitaucher (15 September 2007)

Kommt aber auch auf die Größe der Schlitze an. Daher meinte ich auch "sehr kleine Schlitze".
Ne Schlitzantenne muss ja die entsprechende Länge haben, um für gewisse Frequenzen empfindlich zu sein.

Panel-PCs gibt's ja auch ohne Schlitze... alles ne Preisfrage.... Aber wenn der Platz im Schaltschrank rar ist...


----------



## CheGuevara83 (16 September 2007)

Ja leider ist der Platz ziemlich knapp bemessen im Schaltschrank....und ich würde den Fu ungern neben den Schaltschrank setzen. Da die ganze Anlage so kompakt wie möglich sein soll. (Wird ein Projekt für für den Xplore 2008 )
Der Panel PC ist folgender: https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=2900661&parentUID=852309311

Gruß
Che


----------



## trinitaucher (16 September 2007)

Ohne eine verbindliche Aussage treffen zu wollen, würde ich mal tippen, dass bei entsprechender Erdung und Schirmung der Kabel des Panel-PCs, dieser durch Störstrahlung des FU wenig gefährdet ist, sofern alle Lüftungsschlitze sehr klein sind.
Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als hätte der PC nur Lochbleche, keine Schlitze. Feinmaschige Lochbleche sollten als faradayscher Käfig wirken, wenn sie entsprechend geerdet sind.

Aber die anderen Kopplungsarten (induktiv, galvanisch...) sollten auch beachtet werden. Also Kabelverlegung (sofern nicht vollständig geschrimt), evtl. gemeinsame Energieversorgungs- und Steuerleitungen usw.

Nebenbei:
Panel-PCs für den Schaltschrankeinbau sollten ja auch so konstruiert sein, dass die möglichen Einbaupositionen nicht durch andere Geräte beschränkt werden.


----------



## xetni (16 September 2007)

Wenn Du dir viel Ärger ersparen willst laß es !
Frequenzumformer gehören zu den schlimmsten Störern überhaupt !
Ist bei allen FU`s das gleiche.
(Übrigens sind abgeschirmte Leitungen am FU-Ausgang vorgeschrieben!)
Schau dir mal die Herstellervorschriften für einen EMV-gerechten Aufbau an !
Da wirst Du staunen was alles zu beachten ist für einen fachmännischen Aufbau der Schaltschränke.


----------



## trinitaucher (16 September 2007)

Also ich finde, man sollte das Problem mal logisch durchdiskutieren, anstatt immer aus "Furcht vor Problemen" (ich nenn's jetzt einfach mal so) generell davor zurückzuschrecken.
Mich persönlich interessiert das Thema sehr, da scheinbar niemand nen richtiger Spezialist in der Sache ist und daher oft auf "Nummer sicher" gegangen wird.

Klar sind FU's richtige "Dreckschleudern" (klingt ja schon wie die CO2-Debatte bie Autos ), aber wenn der Panel-PC nunmal inne Tür des anscheinende kleinen Schaltschranks rein muss...

Es werden doch auch SPSen zusammen mit FUs in Schaltschränke verbaut. Also kann's doch so schlimm gar nicht sein.

Die Probleme sind EM-Störungen durch Kopplung und Strahlung. Neben der tatsächlich zu erwartenden Größe dieser Störung (die u.A. abhängig von Stromstärke und Schaltfrequenzen ist) können Gegenmaßnahmen durch Schirmung, Filterung und geeignete Leitungsverlegung  getroffen werden.
Rittal hat nen entsprechenden Leitfaden zum Schaltschrankbau:
http://www.rittal.de/downloads/PrintMedia/pm1/de/EMV_Praxis.pdf
http://www6.rittal.de/planit/techinfo/EMV_Praxis.pdf

Ich würde generell auch auf Nummer sicher gehen, aber wäre doch schön, das EMV-Problem und die Lösung mal genauer zu diskutieren.


----------



## MW (17 September 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> manche noname fu's sind richtige dreckschleudern, da piept mein spannungsmesser schon obwohl er noch in meiner tasche ist


 
Manchmal ist das auch hilfreich, ich kenne ne Anlage wo der FU eine Etage höher in einem extra Schrank eingebaut ist, wenn man jetzt wissen will ob die Motoren wirklich im FU betrieb laufen (bin zu faul die Leiter hoch zuklettern  ) brauch ich einfach nur meinen Spannungsprüfer (is nen guter alter) in den Schrank mit den MSB´s zu halten, der piept dann fröhlich


----------



## Falcon4 (17 September 2007)

Ist wahrscheinlich schon zu spät da Motor schon vorhanden ist aber vlt. eine möglichkeit der Nachrüstung, wie sieht es mit einer Motor-Umrichtereinehti aus wie Movimot von SEW? damit bist Du zumindest die Störungen der Motorleitungen aus dem Schrank los. Filter vor dem FU setzen und schauen ob es vernünftig läuft. Sollte das Panel dennoch Störungen haben mal mit den Herstellern kontakt aufnehmen ob und welche weiteren Filtermaßnahmen Du noch anwenden kannst.
Zu FU und SPS in einem Schrank klar geht aber die abstände müssen eingehalten werden siehe die Hinweise in den Links von Rittal einige beiträge weiter oben.


----------



## PeterEF (18 September 2007)

Abgesehen von den Problemen mit der EMV: Es werden doch bestimmt Abstände >3cm für die Abführung der Verlustleistungen(Wärme) benötigt?


----------



## CheGuevara83 (18 September 2007)

Also um die Wärme mache ich mir weniger Gedanken...Das Panel-PC und der FU kommen sich auch nur mit den Kanten etwa 3cm aneinander heran.


----------



## IBN-Service (21 September 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> Also um die Wärme mache ich mir weniger Gedanken...Das Panel-PC und der FU kommen sich auch nur mit den Kanten etwa 3cm aneinander heran.



Hallo Che,

wenn du die vielen ernstgemeinten Ratschläge schon ignorieren willst,
dann teile nachher dem Forum doch bitte mit, ob es mit deinen 3cm auch geklappt hat !

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## CheGuevara83 (21 September 2007)

In der Anleitung des Micromaster Vectors steht das über den Lüftungsschlitzen 15mm Platz sein müssen. Hier sind mindestens 80mm. Das Touchpanel ist nicht über dem Frequenzumrichter...sondern seitlich daneben. Darum ignoriere ich auch eure Ratschläge nicht.


----------



## IBN-Service (21 September 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> In der Anleitung des Micromaster Vectors steht das über den Lüftungsschlitzen 15mm Platz sein müssen. Hier sind mindestens 80mm. Das Touchpanel ist nicht über dem Frequenzumrichter...sondern seitlich daneben. Darum ignoriere ich auch eure Ratschläge nicht.



Hallo Che,

meine Besorgniss gilt auch immer noch der EMV....

CU

Jürgen.

P.S. vergiss bitte deinen Bericht nicht !


----------



## CheGuevara83 (21 September 2007)

Bis jetzt habe ich den Schaltschrank ja noch garnicht so aufgebaut. Die EMV interssiert mich weiterhin. Was kann den im schlimmsten Fall passieren?? Kann ich das Panel zerstören oder hängt es sich nur auf??


----------



## trinitaucher (22 September 2007)

CheGuevara83 schrieb:


> ...Die EMV interssiert mich weiterhin. Was kann den im schlimmsten Fall passieren?? Kann ich das Panel zerstören oder hängt es sich nur auf??


Da wir mal davon ausgehen, dass der FU nen entsprechend der Norm konfigurierten Netzentstörfilter eingebaut hat, und das Panel auch für Industrieanwendungen ausgelgt ist und somit die entsprechenden Normen bzgl. Störunempfindlichkeit erfüllen sollte, würde meines Erachtens nach die größte Gefahr von der Störstrahlung ausgehen (nicht-leitungsgebunden).
Absturz oder Fehlfunktionen könnten eintreten ("Bit-kippen"). 
Frag doch einfach mal beim Hersteller nach, wie empfindlich das Gerät bei entsprechender Verkabelung und Montage nach Anleitung auf EM-Strahlung im Frequenzbereich des FUs reagieren könnte.

btw:
Phoenix hat nen eigenes EMV-Testlabor. Die sollten eigentlich über solche Dinge recht gut bescheit wissen.
Die können dir bestimmt auch sagen, ob es sinnvoll wäre, zusätzliche Filtermaßnahmen gegen Leitungsgebundene Störungen zu ergreifen, falls der Netzfilter des FUs nicht ausreicht.
Ich würde Phoenix als ersten Ansprechpartner in der Hinsicht zu rate ziehen.


----------

